# Established club in Burke looking for members



## JoPa (Mar 16, 2017)

We have been on our lease for 20+ years and have just acquired a 450ac piece so looking for 4 new members.  Total ac is 2300 with 17 total members.  Family club (spouse and children under 21 living at home) with camp that has water and elec for your trailer.  GA rules with all bucks having to be 8pt outside the ears.  Hogs seem to ramble through now and then but not a huge problem.  Turkeys, ducks and small game. Property consists of planted pines, hardwoods, one large clearcut and one ag field bordered by hardwoods.  Located between Waynesboro and Swainsboro.  Members are all in FL.  $1600 plus $150 camp fee.  PM me for more info and club rules if interested.


----------



## Rem 742 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Info please*

Can I get a phone # and email address. Thanks. Rick Lawson


----------



## JoPa (Mar 18, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## f metzker (Mar 25, 2017)

*Buke Co. club*

HI There I'm responding to your ad about looking for a couple members, Me and my son have been hunting in and around Burke County since he was born , Just turning 18, We have an established camp in vidette Ga, so this would be a great, We are from Hendersonville Nc. If you and still have openings I would be very interested ..Thanks Frank Metzker 828-243-2247


----------



## DBLJ (May 11, 2017)

PM sent.


----------

